# Back from the ECS meeting 2007



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, to keep it short: It was a blast, again!

Next year we'll meet in Vienna, so don't pass up the historic chance to bring any not-so-crypt-enthusiastic yet happy partner with you... 

As you can imagine, we're all still busy with our crypts. I'll try to add some notes/comments soon and hope that others will also chime in.

For the time being here are some pics of the event:
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Plantmarket/plantmarket.html

BTW, here's the thread on the ECS meeting 2006:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/32749-back-ecs-meeting-2006-a.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The first two links of the event is not working, says "Page Cannot Be Found".


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Try these 2 links.

http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html

http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Plantmarket/plantmarket.html

There's two 'Mericans in there somewhere. I for one can say I had a great time, and I'm looking forward to Vienna. I've got a bunch of pics to add if I can figure out the best way to get them posted.

Hopefully when our booty gets propogating, we can host a NACS meeting and distribute plants.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun guys. Hopefully I'll make it to one sometime soon.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one kai, I bet you guys are enjoying the gathering.
I can see that it a big group 

Update me what cryptocorynes are seen in this meeting?


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow....looks like an interesting & fun event.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, it's a different kind of crypt locality you're used to, Mike, but well worth it...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,



> I can see that it a big group


Yes, about 30 crypt nuts (long-time friends as well as new ones) chatting all day = lots of fun!



> Update me what cryptocorynes are seen in this meeting?


Lots! We were also visiting Jan's new greenhouse and Piet's growing room - I guess that makes close to 100% of all crypts in culture...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

It was a ton of fun! Everyone was super nice and the location was really interesting. It was
great to meet folks that you only talk to online and talking to 'legends' like Neils and Bogner - can't
beat that! I learned quite a lot - some of these guys really know how to grow these plants well! I thought my
plants were doing well - but these guys have LUSH growth. Very good experience and I'll try and
attend again next year!


----------

